# OpenOffice-bin-2.1.0 startet nicht

## chin

Hallo zusammen,

habe gestern auf OpenOffice-bin-2.1.0 geupdated. Leider startet es seitdem nicht mehr. 

Ich sehe kurz den Startbilschirm und danach passiert nichts.

Kennt jemand das Problem?

Ich hab mal mit strace gestartet, aber leider sagt mir das nicht viel, bzw ich weiss nicht nach was ich schauen mussl?!

Ich hab mal den strace Output und ein emerge --info angehängt.

Danke im voraus

ps. leider passt das komplette strace nicht in einen Post , deswegen kommt die zweite Hälfte und von strace und emerge --info in neuen Beiträgen

```

execve("/usr/bin/ooffice2", ["ooffice2"], [/* 58 vars */]) = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x8139000

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7efb000

access("/etc/ld.so.preload", R_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/tls/i686/sse2/libpthread.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/tls/i686/libpthread.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/tls/sse2/libpthread.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/tls/libpthread.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/i686/sse2/libpthread.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/i686/libpthread.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/sse2/libpthread.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/libpthread.so.0", O_RDONLY)  = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\330I\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=105847, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 74172, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7ee8000

mmap2(0xb7ef7000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0xe) = 0xb7ef7000

mmap2(0xb7ef9000, 4540, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7ef9000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/tls/i686/sse2/libnsl.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/tls/i686/libnsl.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/tls/sse2/libnsl.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/tls/libnsl.so.1", O_RDONLY)  = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/i686/sse2/libnsl.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/i686/libnsl.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/sse2/libnsl.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/libnsl.so.1", O_RDONLY)      = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\0003\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=76972, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 87776, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7ed2000

mmap2(0xb7ee4000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x11) = 0xb7ee4000

mmap2(0xb7ee6000, 5856, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7ee6000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/tls/i686/sse2/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/tls/i686/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/tls/sse2/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/tls/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY)   = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/i686/sse2/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/i686/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY)  = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/sse2/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY)  = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY)       = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0000\f\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=10188, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 12408, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7ece000

mmap2(0xb7ed0000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x1) = 0xb7ed0000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/tls/i686/sse2/libm.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/tls/i686/libm.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/tls/sse2/libm.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/tls/libm.so.6", O_RDONLY)    = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/i686/sse2/libm.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/i686/libm.so.6", O_RDONLY)   = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/sse2/libm.so.6", O_RDONLY)   = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/libm.so.6", O_RDONLY)        = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\2603\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=159404, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 151680, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7ea8000

mmap2(0xb7ecc000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x23) = 0xb7ecc000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/tls/i686/sse2/libcrypt.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/tls/i686/libcrypt.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/tls/sse2/libcrypt.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/tls/libcrypt.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/i686/sse2/libcrypt.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/i686/libcrypt.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/sse2/libcrypt.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/libcrypt.so.1", O_RDONLY)    = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0P\7\0\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=22184, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7ea7000

mmap2(NULL, 184636, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7e79000

mmap2(0xb7e7e000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x4) = 0xb7e7e000

mmap2(0xb7e80000, 155964, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7e80000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/tls/i686/sse2/libutil.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/tls/i686/libutil.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/tls/sse2/libutil.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/tls/libutil.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/i686/sse2/libutil.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/i686/libutil.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/sse2/libutil.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/libutil.so.1", O_RDONLY)     = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\340\v\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=10012, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 12420, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7e75000

mmap2(0xb7e77000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x1) = 0xb7e77000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/tls/i686/sse2/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/tls/i686/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/tls/sse2/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/tls/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)    = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/i686/sse2/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/i686/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)   = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/sse2/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)   = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)        = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\226Y\1"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1298320, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 1267100, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7d3f000

mmap2(0xb7e6e000, 16384, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x12e) = 0xb7e6e000

mmap2(0xb7e72000, 9628, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7e72000

close(3)                                = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7d3e000

set_thread_area({entry_number:-1 -> 6, base_addr:0xb7d3e8c0, limit:1048575, seg_32bit:1, contents:0, read_exec_only:0, limit_in_pages:1, seg_not_present:0, useable:1}) = 0

mprotect(0xb7e6e000, 8192, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xb7ef7000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xb7f18000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

set_tid_address(0xb7d3e908)             = 30383

rt_sigaction(SIGRTMIN, {0xb7eec578, [], SA_SIGINFO}, NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGRT_1, {0xb7eec4b0, [], SA_RESTART|SA_SIGINFO}, NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_UNBLOCK, [RTMIN RT_1], NULL, 8) = 0

getrlimit(RLIMIT_STACK, {rlim_cur=8192*1024, rlim_max=RLIM_INFINITY}) = 0

_sysctl({{CTL_KERN, KERN_VERSION}, 2, 0xbfe09ab0, 36, (nil), 0}) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGFPE, {SIG_IGN}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x8139000

brk(0x815a000)                          = 0x815a000

getuid32()                              = 1000

geteuid32()                             = 1000

getgid32()                              = 1000

getegid32()                             = 1000

open("/usr/lib/locale/locale-archive", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/share/locale/locale.alias", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2586, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7d3d000

read(3, "# Locale name alias data base.\n#"..., 4096) = 2586

read(3, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0xb7d3d000, 4096)                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/de_DE/LC_IDENTIFICATION", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=380, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 380, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7d3d000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/de_DE/LC_MEASUREMENT", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=28, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 28, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7d3c000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/de_DE/LC_TELEPHONE", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=61, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 61, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7d3b000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/de_DE/LC_ADDRESS", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=164, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 164, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7d3a000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/de_DE/LC_NAME", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=87, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 87, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7d39000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/de_DE/LC_PAPER", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=39, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 39, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7d38000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/de_DE/LC_MESSAGES", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/de_DE/LC_MESSAGES/SYS_LC_MESSAGES", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=59, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 59, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7d37000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/de_DE/LC_MONETARY", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=299, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 299, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7d36000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/de_DE/LC_COLLATE", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=19451, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 19451, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7d31000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/de_DE/LC_TIME", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2348, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 2348, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7d30000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/de_DE/LC_NUMERIC", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=59, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 59, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7d2f000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/de_DE/LC_CTYPE", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=207784, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 207784, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7cfc000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/dev/urandom", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 3

read(3, "\230NE)", 4)                   = 4

close(3)                                = 0

time(NULL)                              = 1168472688

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.0", 0xbfe09a84) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.0/i686-linux", 0xbfe09a84) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.2", 0xbfe09a84) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.2/i686-linux", 0xbfe09a84) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.4", 0xbfe09a84) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.4/i686-linux", 0xbfe09a84) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.5", 0xbfe09a84) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.5/i686-linux", 0xbfe09a84) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6", 0xbfe09a84) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i686-linux", 0xbfe09a84) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7", 0xbfe09a84) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux", 0xbfe09a84) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.0", 0xbfe09a84) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.0/i686-linux", 0xbfe09a84) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.2", 0xbfe09a84) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.2/i686-linux", 0xbfe09a84) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.4", 0xbfe09a84) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.4/i686-linux", 0xbfe09a84) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.5", 0xbfe09a84) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.5/i686-linux", 0xbfe09a84) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.6", 0xbfe09a84) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.6/i686-linux", 0xbfe09a84) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.7", 0xbfe09a84) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux", 0xbfe09a84) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/local/lib/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux", 0xbfe09a84) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/local/lib/site_perl/5.8.8", 0xbfe09a84) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/local/lib/site_perl/i686-linux", 0xbfe09a84) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

ioctl(0, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, {B38400 opost isig icanon echo ...}) = 0

_llseek(0, 0, 0xbfe09940, SEEK_CUR)     = -1 ESPIPE (Illegal seek)

ioctl(1, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, 0xbfe09910) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)

_llseek(1, 0, [15332], SEEK_CUR)        = 0

ioctl(2, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, 0xbfe09910) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)

_llseek(2, 0, [15473], SEEK_CUR)        = 0

open("/usr/bin/ooffice2", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 3

ioctl(3, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, 0xbfe099e0) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)

_llseek(3, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)            = 0

fcntl64(3, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, NULL, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

readlink("/proc/self/exe", "/usr/bin/perl5.8.8", 4095) = 18

read(3, "#!/usr/bin/perl -w\n#************"..., 4096) = 3807

stat64("/etc/perl/strict.pmc", 0xbfe096bc) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/etc/perl/strict.pm", 0xbfe095d0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/strict.pmc", 0xbfe096bc) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/strict.pm", 0xbfe095d0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/strict.pmc", 0xbfe096bc) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/strict.pm", 0xbfe095d0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/strict.pmc", 0xbfe096bc) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/strict.pm", 0xbfe095d0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/strict.pmc", 0xbfe096bc) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/strict.pm", 0xbfe095d0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/strict.pmc", 0xbfe096bc) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/strict.pm", 0xbfe095d0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/strict.pmc", 0xbfe096bc) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/strict.pm", 0xbfe095d0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/strict.pmc", 0xbfe096bc) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/strict.pm", 0xbfe095d0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/strict.pmc", 0xbfe096bc) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/strict.pm", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=3292, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/strict.pm", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 4

ioctl(4, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, 0xbfe09420) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)

_llseek(4, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)            = 0

read(4, "package strict;\n\n$strict::VERSIO"..., 4096) = 3292

_llseek(4, 598, [598], SEEK_SET)        = 0

_llseek(4, 0, [598], SEEK_CUR)          = 0

close(4)                                = 0

stat64("/etc/perl/IO/Handle.pmc", 0xbfe096bc) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/etc/perl/IO/Handle.pm", 0xbfe095d0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/IO/Handle.pmc", 0xbfe096bc) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/IO/Handle.pm", 0xbfe095d0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Handle.pmc", 0xbfe096bc) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Handle.pm", 0xbfe095d0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/IO/Handle.pmc", 0xbfe096bc) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/IO/Handle.pm", 0xbfe095d0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/IO/Handle.pmc", 0xbfe096bc) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/IO/Handle.pm", 0xbfe095d0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/IO/Handle.pmc", 0xbfe096bc) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/IO/Handle.pm", 0xbfe095d0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/IO/Handle.pmc", 0xbfe096bc) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/IO/Handle.pm", 0xbfe095d0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/IO/Handle.pmc", 0xbfe096bc) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/IO/Handle.pm", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=16161, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/IO/Handle.pm", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 4

ioctl(4, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, 0xbfe09420) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)

_llseek(4, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)            = 0

read(4, "package IO::Handle;\n\n=head1 NAME"..., 4096) = 4096

read(4, "FSET ] )\n\nThis C<write> is like "..., 4096) = 4096

read(4, "L<perlop/\"I/O Operators\">,\nL<IO:"..., 4096) = 4096

stat64("/etc/perl/Carp.pmc", 0xbfe0922c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/etc/perl/Carp.pm", 0xbfe09140) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/Carp.pmc", 0xbfe0922c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/Carp.pm", 0xbfe09140) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/Carp.pmc", 0xbfe0922c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/Carp.pm", 0xbfe09140) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/Carp.pmc", 0xbfe0922c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/Carp.pm", 0xbfe09140) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/Carp.pmc", 0xbfe0922c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/Carp.pm", 0xbfe09140) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/Carp.pmc", 0xbfe0922c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/Carp.pm", 0xbfe09140) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/Carp.pmc", 0xbfe0922c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/Carp.pm", 0xbfe09140) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/Carp.pmc", 0xbfe0922c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/Carp.pm", 0xbfe09140) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/Carp.pmc", 0xbfe0922c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/Carp.pm", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=8840, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/Carp.pm", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 5

ioctl(5, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, 0xbfe08f90) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)

_llseek(5, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)            = 0

brk(0x817b000)                          = 0x817b000

read(5, "package Carp;\n\nour $VERSION = \'1"..., 4096) = 4096

read(5, "an not get %CarpInternal or %Int"..., 4096) = 4096

read(5, "need to (for Safe compartments)\n"..., 4096) = 648

read(5, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(5)                                = 0

stat64("/etc/perl/Exporter.pmc", 0xbfe0922c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/etc/perl/Exporter.pm", 0xbfe09140) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/Exporter.pmc", 0xbfe0922c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/Exporter.pm", 0xbfe09140) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/Exporter.pmc", 0xbfe0922c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/Exporter.pm", 0xbfe09140) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/Exporter.pmc", 0xbfe0922c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/Exporter.pm", 0xbfe09140) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/Exporter.pmc", 0xbfe0922c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/Exporter.pm", 0xbfe09140) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/Exporter.pmc", 0xbfe0922c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/Exporter.pm", 0xbfe09140) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/Exporter.pmc", 0xbfe0922c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/Exporter.pm", 0xbfe09140) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/Exporter.pmc", 0xbfe0922c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/Exporter.pm", 0xbfe09140) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/Exporter.pmc", 0xbfe0922c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/Exporter.pm", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=14419, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/Exporter.pm", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 5

ioctl(5, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, 0xbfe08f90) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)

_llseek(5, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)            = 0

read(5, "package Exporter;\n\nrequire 5.006"..., 4096) = 4096

_llseek(5, 2217, [2217], SEEK_SET)      = 0

_llseek(5, 0, [2217], SEEK_CUR)         = 0

close(5)                                = 0

stat64("/etc/perl/Symbol.pmc", 0xbfe0922c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/etc/perl/Symbol.pm", 0xbfe09140) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/Symbol.pmc", 0xbfe0922c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/Symbol.pm", 0xbfe09140) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/Symbol.pmc", 0xbfe0922c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/Symbol.pm", 0xbfe09140) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/Symbol.pmc", 0xbfe0922c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/Symbol.pm", 0xbfe09140) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/Symbol.pmc", 0xbfe0922c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/Symbol.pm", 0xbfe09140) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/Symbol.pmc", 0xbfe0922c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/Symbol.pm", 0xbfe09140) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/Symbol.pmc", 0xbfe0922c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/Symbol.pm", 0xbfe09140) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/Symbol.pmc", 0xbfe0922c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/Symbol.pm", 0xbfe09140) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/Symbol.pmc", 0xbfe0922c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/Symbol.pm", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=4794, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/Symbol.pm", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 5

ioctl(5, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, 0xbfe08f90) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)

_llseek(5, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)            = 0

read(5, "package Symbol;\n\n=head1 NAME\n\nSy"..., 4096) = 4096

read(5, "{\n    my $pkg = shift;\n\n    # ex"..., 4096) = 698

read(5, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(5)                                = 0

stat64("/etc/perl/SelectSaver.pmc", 0xbfe0922c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/etc/perl/SelectSaver.pm", 0xbfe09140) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/SelectSaver.pmc", 0xbfe0922c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/SelectSaver.pm", 0xbfe09140) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/SelectSaver.pmc", 0xbfe0922c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/SelectSaver.pm", 0xbfe09140) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/SelectSaver.pmc", 0xbfe0922c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/SelectSaver.pm", 0xbfe09140) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/SelectSaver.pmc", 0xbfe0922c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/SelectSaver.pm", 0xbfe09140) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/SelectSaver.pmc", 0xbfe0922c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/SelectSaver.pm", 0xbfe09140) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/SelectSaver.pmc", 0xbfe0922c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/SelectSaver.pm", 0xbfe09140) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/SelectSaver.pmc", 0xbfe0922c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/SelectSaver.pm", 0xbfe09140) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/SelectSaver.pmc", 0xbfe0922c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/SelectSaver.pm", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=1070, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/SelectSaver.pm", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 5

ioctl(5, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, 0xbfe08f90) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)

_llseek(5, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)            = 0

read(5, "package SelectSaver;\n\nour $VERSI"..., 4096) = 1070

read(5, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(5)                                = 0

stat64("/etc/perl/IO.pmc", 0xbfe0922c)  = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/etc/perl/IO.pm", 0xbfe09140)   = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/IO.pmc", 0xbfe0922c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/IO.pm", 0xbfe09140) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO.pmc", 0xbfe0922c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO.pm", 0xbfe09140) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/IO.pmc", 0xbfe0922c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/IO.pm", 0xbfe09140) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/IO.pmc", 0xbfe0922c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/IO.pm", 0xbfe09140) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/IO.pmc", 0xbfe0922c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/IO.pm", 0xbfe09140) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/IO.pmc", 0xbfe0922c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/IO.pm", 0xbfe09140) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/IO.pmc", 0xbfe0922c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/IO.pm", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=1401, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/IO.pm", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 5

ioctl(5, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, 0xbfe08f90) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)

_llseek(5, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)            = 0

read(5, "#\n\npackage IO;\n\nuse XSLoader ();"..., 4096) = 1401

stat64("/etc/perl/XSLoader.pmc", 0xbfe08d9c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/etc/perl/XSLoader.pm", 0xbfe08cb0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/XSLoader.pmc", 0xbfe08d9c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/XSLoader.pm", 0xbfe08cb0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/XSLoader.pmc", 0xbfe08d9c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/XSLoader.pm", 0xbfe08cb0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/XSLoader.pmc", 0xbfe08d9c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/XSLoader.pm", 0xbfe08cb0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/XSLoader.pmc", 0xbfe08d9c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/XSLoader.pm", 0xbfe08cb0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/XSLoader.pmc", 0xbfe08d9c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/XSLoader.pm", 0xbfe08cb0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/XSLoader.pmc", 0xbfe08d9c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/XSLoader.pm", 0xbfe08cb0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/XSLoader.pmc", 0xbfe08d9c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/XSLoader.pm", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=10461, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/XSLoader.pm", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 6

ioctl(6, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, 0xbfe08b00) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)

_llseek(6, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)            = 0

read(6, "# Generated from XSLoader.pm.PL "..., 4096) = 4096

brk(0x819c000)                          = 0x819c000

_llseek(6, 3479, [3479], SEEK_SET)      = 0

_llseek(6, 0, [3479], SEEK_CUR)         = 0

close(6)                                = 0

stat64("/etc/perl/warnings.pmc", 0xbfe08d9c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/etc/perl/warnings.pm", 0xbfe08cb0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/warnings.pmc", 0xbfe08d9c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/warnings.pm", 0xbfe08cb0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/warnings.pmc", 0xbfe08d9c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/warnings.pm", 0xbfe08cb0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/warnings.pmc", 0xbfe08d9c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/warnings.pm", 0xbfe08cb0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/warnings.pmc", 0xbfe08d9c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/warnings.pm", 0xbfe08cb0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/warnings.pmc", 0xbfe08d9c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/warnings.pm", 0xbfe08cb0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/warnings.pmc", 0xbfe08d9c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/warnings.pm", 0xbfe08cb0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/warnings.pmc", 0xbfe08d9c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/warnings.pm", 0xbfe08cb0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/warnings.pmc", 0xbfe08d9c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/warnings.pm", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=15879, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/warnings.pm", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 6

ioctl(6, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, 0xbfe08b00) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)

_llseek(6, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)            = 0

read(6, "# -*- buffer-read-only: t -*-\n# "..., 4096) = 4096

read(6, ",\n    \'void\'\t\t=> 90,\n    \'y2k\'\t\t"..., 4096) = 4096

read(6, "x00\\x00\\x20\\x00\\x00\\x00\\x00\\x00\\"..., 4096) = 4096

read(6, " $mask = ${^WARNING_BITS} ;\n\n   "..., 4096) = 3591

read(6, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(6)                                = 0

_llseek(5, 412, [412], SEEK_SET)        = 0

_llseek(5, 0, [412], SEEK_CUR)          = 0

close(5)                                = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/IO/IO.so", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0555, st_size=13300, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/IO/IO.bs", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

futex(0xb7ed106c, FUTEX_WAKE, 2147483647) = 0

open("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/IO/IO.so", O_RDONLY) = 5

read(5, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\240\21"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(5, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0555, st_size=13300, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 16044, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 5, 0) = 0xb7cf8000

mmap2(0xb7cfb000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 5, 0x2) = 0xb7cfb000

close(5)                                = 0

read(4, "])\';\n    local($\\) = \"\";\n    $_["..., 4096) = 3873

brk(0x81bd000)                          = 0x81bd000

read(4, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(4)                                = 0

stat64("/etc/perl/Fcntl.pmc", 0xbfe096bc) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/etc/perl/Fcntl.pm", 0xbfe095d0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/Fcntl.pmc", 0xbfe096bc) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/Fcntl.pm", 0xbfe095d0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/Fcntl.pmc", 0xbfe096bc) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/Fcntl.pm", 0xbfe095d0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/Fcntl.pmc", 0xbfe096bc) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/Fcntl.pm", 0xbfe095d0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/Fcntl.pmc", 0xbfe096bc) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/Fcntl.pm", 0xbfe095d0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/Fcntl.pmc", 0xbfe096bc) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/Fcntl.pm", 0xbfe095d0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/Fcntl.pmc", 0xbfe096bc) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/Fcntl.pm", 0xbfe095d0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/Fcntl.pmc", 0xbfe096bc) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/Fcntl.pm", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=5346, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/Fcntl.pm", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 4

ioctl(4, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, 0xbfe09420) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)

_llseek(4, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)            = 0

read(4, "package Fcntl;\n\n=head1 NAME\n\nFcn"..., 4096) = 4096

read(4, "S_IWUSR S_IXUSR S_IRWXU\n\t\t     S"..., 4096) = 1250

read(4, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(4)                                = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/Fcntl/Fcntl.so", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0555, st_size=11664, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/Fcntl/Fcntl.bs", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/Fcntl/Fcntl.so", O_RDONLY) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0p\10\0\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0555, st_size=11664, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 14444, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xb7cf4000

mmap2(0xb7cf7000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x2) = 0xb7cf7000

close(4)                                = 0

stat64("/etc/perl/Exporter/Heavy.pmc", 0xbfe096bc) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/etc/perl/Exporter/Heavy.pm", 0xbfe095d0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/Exporter/Heavy.pmc", 0xbfe096bc) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/Exporter/Heavy.pm", 0xbfe095d0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/Exporter/Heavy.pmc", 0xbfe096bc) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/Exporter/Heavy.pm", 0xbfe095d0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/Exporter/Heavy.pmc", 0xbfe096bc) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/Exporter/Heavy.pm", 0xbfe095d0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/Exporter/Heavy.pmc", 0xbfe096bc) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/Exporter/Heavy.pm", 0xbfe095d0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/Exporter/Heavy.pmc", 0xbfe096bc) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/Exporter/Heavy.pm", 0xbfe095d0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/Exporter/Heavy.pmc", 0xbfe096bc) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

```

Last edited by chin on Wed Jan 10, 2007 10:52 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## tuxianer

ufff... blub. 

ehm mach mal ein revdep-rebuild ( ist im gentoolkit paket).. KÖNNTE helfen. sonst nimm das openoffice paket, ich weiss das dauert mit dem kompilieren.. aber das funzt dann auch...

MfG

----------

## smg

Ich sehe leider kein emerge --info.

----------

## mv

 *chin wrote:*   

> habe gestern auf OpenOffice-bin-2.1.0 geupdated. Leider startet es seitdem nicht mehr. 
> 
> Ich sehe kurz den Startbilschirm und danach passiert nichts.

 

Den selben Effekt habe ich auch, aber nur bei einem User: Der Startbildschirm kommt kurz, und gleich darauf wird das Programm beendet, noch bevor der "Registrierungsdialog" kommt. Danach stehen aber mehrere ~/.crash_report_* files im Homedirectory, die aber nicht wirklich erhellend sind. Da es nur bei einem User passiert, wird es wohl an irgendwelchen ~/.*-Files liegen. Aber ~/.ooo-2.0 ist es nicht (das hatte ich bei allen getesteten Usern gelöscht), Umbenennen von ~/.kde* und ~/.qt hatte auch nichts gebracht.

----------

## chin

So, hier der Rest vom strace.

```

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/Exporter/Heavy.pm", 0xbfe095d0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/Exporter/Heavy.pmc", 0xbfe096bc) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/Exporter/Heavy.pm", 0xbfe095d0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/Exporter/Heavy.pmc", 0xbfe096bc) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/Exporter/Heavy.pm", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=6397, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/Exporter/Heavy.pm", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 4

ioctl(4, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, 0xbfe09420) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)

_llseek(4, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)            = 0

read(4, "package Exporter::Heavy;\n\nuse st"..., 4096) = 4096

brk(0x81de000)                          = 0x81de000

read(4, "ols. Optimise the lookup by addi"..., 4096) = 2301

read(4, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(4)                                = 0

read(3, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/openoffice/program/bootstraprc", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 3

ioctl(3, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, 0xbfe09890) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)

_llseek(3, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)            = 0

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=219, ...}) = 0

fcntl64(3, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

read(3, "[Bootstrap]\nBaseInstallation=$OR"..., 4096) = 219

stat64("/home/chin/.ooo-2.0", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0700, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

_llseek(3, 137, [137], SEEK_SET)        = 0

_llseek(3, 0, [137], SEEK_CUR)          = 0

close(3)                                = 0

stat64("/home/chin/.recently-used", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=52787, ...}) = 0

stat64("/proc/version", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGFPE, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_IGN}, 8) = 0

execve("/usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice", ["/usr/lib/openoffice/program/soff"...], [/* 58 vars */]) = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x80e1000

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7f35000

access("/etc/ld.so.preload", R_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/tls/i686/sse2/libncurses.so.5", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/tls/i686/libncurses.so.5", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/tls/sse2/libncurses.so.5", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/tls/libncurses.so.5", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/i686/sse2/libncurses.so.5", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/i686/libncurses.so.5", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/sse2/libncurses.so.5", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/libncurses.so.5", O_RDONLY)  = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0000\344"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=272236, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 272580, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7ef2000

mmap2(0xb7f2c000, 32768, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x39) = 0xb7f2c000

mmap2(0xb7f34000, 2244, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7f34000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/tls/i686/sse2/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/tls/i686/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/tls/sse2/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/tls/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY)   = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/i686/sse2/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/i686/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY)  = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/sse2/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY)  = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY)       = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0000\f\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=10188, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 12408, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7eee000

mmap2(0xb7ef0000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x1) = 0xb7ef0000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/tls/i686/sse2/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/tls/i686/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/tls/sse2/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/tls/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)    = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/i686/sse2/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/i686/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)   = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/sse2/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)   = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)        = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\226Y\1"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1298320, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 1267100, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7db8000

mmap2(0xb7ee7000, 16384, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x12e) = 0xb7ee7000

mmap2(0xb7eeb000, 9628, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7eeb000

close(3)                                = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7db7000

set_thread_area({entry_number:-1 -> 6, base_addr:0xb7db78c0, limit:1048575, seg_32bit:1, contents:0, read_exec_only:0, limit_in_pages:1, seg_not_present:0, useable:1}) = 0

mprotect(0xb7ee7000, 8192, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xb7f52000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

open("/dev/tty", O_RDWR|O_NONBLOCK|O_LARGEFILE) = 3

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/locale-archive", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

brk(0)                                  = 0x80e1000

brk(0x8102000)                          = 0x8102000

open("/usr/share/locale/locale.alias", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2586, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7db6000

read(3, "# Locale name alias data base.\n#"..., 4096) = 2586

read(3, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0xb7db6000, 4096)                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/de_DE/LC_IDENTIFICATION", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=380, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 380, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7db6000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/de_DE/LC_MEASUREMENT", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=28, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 28, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7db5000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/de_DE/LC_TELEPHONE", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=61, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 61, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7db4000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/de_DE/LC_ADDRESS", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=164, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 164, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7db3000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/de_DE/LC_NAME", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=87, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 87, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7db2000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/de_DE/LC_PAPER", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=39, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 39, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7db1000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/de_DE/LC_MESSAGES", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/de_DE/LC_MESSAGES/SYS_LC_MESSAGES", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=59, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 59, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7db0000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/de_DE/LC_MONETARY", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=299, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 299, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7daf000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/de_DE/LC_COLLATE", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=19451, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 19451, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7daa000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/de_DE/LC_TIME", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2348, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 2348, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7da9000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/de_DE/LC_NUMERIC", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=59, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 59, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7da8000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/de_DE/LC_CTYPE", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=207784, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 207784, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7d75000

close(3)                                = 0

getuid32()                              = 1000

getgid32()                              = 1000

geteuid32()                             = 1000

getegid32()                             = 1000

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

time(NULL)                              = 1168472688

open("/proc/meminfo", O_RDONLY)         = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7d74000

read(3, "MemTotal:       516628 kB\nMemFre"..., 1024) = 598

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0xb7d74000, 4096)                = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGQUIT, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGQUIT, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGQUIT, {SIG_IGN}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

uname({sys="Linux", node="zeus", ...})  = 0

stat64("/home/chin", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

stat64(".", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

getpid()                                = 30383

getppid()                               = 30382

getpgrp()                               = 30382

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x8074c2b, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

open("/usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 3

ioctl(3, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, 0xbfd3f1f4) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)

_llseek(3, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)            = 0

read(3, "#!/bin/sh\n#*********************"..., 80) = 80

_llseek(3, 0, [0], SEEK_SET)            = 0

getrlimit(RLIMIT_NOFILE, {rlim_cur=1024, rlim_max=1024}) = 0

dup2(3, 255)                            = 255

close(3)                                = 0

fcntl64(255, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)       = 0

fcntl64(255, F_GETFL)                   = 0x8000 (flags O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE)

fstat64(255, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0555, st_size=6864, ...}) = 0

_llseek(255, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)          = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

read(255, "#!/bin/sh\n#*********************"..., 6864) = 6864

open("/usr/lib/gconv/gconv-modules.cache", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=25404, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 25404, PROT_READ, MAP_SHARED, 3, 0) = 0xb7d6e000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/gconv/ISO8859-1.so", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\240\4\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=9588, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 12316, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7d6a000

mmap2(0xb7d6c000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x1) = 0xb7d6c000

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [], 8) = 0

_llseek(255, -5162, [1702], SEEK_CUR)   = 0

clone(child_stack=0, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0xb7db7908) = 30384

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

waitpid(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], WNOHANG) = 30384

waitpid(-1, 0xbfd3ea2c, WNOHANG)        = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [])

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x8074c2b, [], 0}, {0x8074c2b, [], 0}, 8) = 0

close(4)                                = 0

read(3, "Linux\n", 128)                 = 6

read(3, "", 128)                        = 0

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x8075453, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {0x8075453, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

read(255, "\n# the following test is needed "..., 6864) = 5162

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [], 8) = 0

_llseek(255, -4978, [1886], SEEK_CUR)   = 0

clone(child_stack=0, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0xb7db7908) = 30385

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

waitpid(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], WNOHANG) = 30385

waitpid(-1, 0xbfd3e88c, WNOHANG)        = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [])

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x8074c2b, [], 0}, {0x8074c2b, [], 0}, 8) = 0

close(4)                                = 0

read(3, "i686\n", 128)                  = 5

read(3, "", 128)                        = 0

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x8075453, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {0x8075453, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

read(255, "\n# set -x\n\n# resolve installatio"..., 6864) = 4978

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [], 8) = 0

_llseek(255, -4919, [1945], SEEK_CUR)   = 0

clone(child_stack=0, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0xb7db7908) = 30386

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

waitpid(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], WNOHANG) = 30386

waitpid(-1, 0xbfd3e99c, WNOHANG)        = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [])

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x8074c2b, [], 0}, {0x8074c2b, [], 0}, 8) = 0

close(4)                                = 0

read(3, "/home/chin\n", 128)            = 11

read(3, "", 128)                        = 0

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x8075453, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {0x8075453, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

read(255, "if [ -h \"$0\" ] ; then\n\tsd_basena"..., 6864) = 4919

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

lstat64("/usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0555, st_size=6864, ...}) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [], 8) = 0

_llseek(255, -4720, [2144], SEEK_CUR)   = 0

clone(child_stack=0, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0xb7db7908) = 30387

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

waitpid(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], WNOHANG) = 30387

waitpid(-1, 0xbfd3e88c, WNOHANG)        = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [])

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x8074c2b, [], 0}, {0x8074c2b, [], 0}, 8) = 0

close(4)                                = 0

read(3, "/usr/lib/openoffice/program\n", 128) = 28

read(3, "", 128)                        = 0

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x8075453, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {0x8075453, [], 0}, 8) = 0

stat64("/usr", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=69632, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/openoffice", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/openoffice/program", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=20480, ...}) = 0

chdir("/usr/lib/openoffice/program")    = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

read(255, "\nsd_prog=\"`pwd`\"\n\ncd ..\nsd_binar"..., 6864) = 4720

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [], 8) = 0

_llseek(255, -4703, [2161], SEEK_CUR)   = 0

clone(child_stack=0, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0xb7db7908) = 30388

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

waitpid(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], WNOHANG) = 30388

waitpid(-1, 0xbfd3e99c, WNOHANG)        = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [])

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x8074c2b, [], 0}, {0x8074c2b, [], 0}, 8) = 0

close(4)                                = 0

read(3, "/usr/lib/openoffice/program\n", 128) = 28

read(3, "", 128)                        = 0

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x8075453, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {0x8075453, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

read(255, "\ncd ..\nsd_binary=`basename \"$0\"`"..., 6864) = 4703

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

stat64("/usr", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=69632, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/openoffice", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/openoffice/program", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=20480, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/openoffice/program", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=20480, ...}) = 0

chdir("/usr/lib/openoffice")            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [], 8) = 0

_llseek(255, -4664, [2200], SEEK_CUR)   = 0

clone(child_stack=0, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0xb7db7908) = 30389

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

waitpid(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], WNOHANG) = 30389

waitpid(-1, 0xbfd3ea2c, WNOHANG)        = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [])

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x8074c2b, [], 0}, {0x8074c2b, [], 0}, 8) = 0

close(4)                                = 0

read(3, "soffice\n", 128)               = 8

read(3, "", 128)                        = 0

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x8075453, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {0x8075453, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

read(255, "sd_inst=\"`pwd`\"\n\n# change back d"..., 6864) = 4664

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [], 8) = 0

_llseek(255, -4648, [2216], SEEK_CUR)   = 0

clone(child_stack=0, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0xb7db7908) = 30390

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

waitpid(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], WNOHANG) = 30390

waitpid(-1, 0xbfd3e99c, WNOHANG)        = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [])

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x8074c2b, [], 0}, {0x8074c2b, [], 0}, 8) = 0

close(4)                                = 0

read(3, "/usr/lib/openoffice\n", 128)   = 20

read(3, "", 128)                        = 0

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x8075453, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {0x8075453, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

read(255, "\n# change back directory\ncd \"$sd"..., 6864) = 4648

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

stat64("/home", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

stat64("/home/chin", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

chdir("/home/chin")                     = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/openoffice/program/sopatchlevel.sh", 0xbfd3ee54) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/libnss3.so", 0xbfd3eb64) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/mozilla/libnss3.so", 0xbfd3eb64) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/libnss3.so", 0xbfd3eb64) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/libnss3.so", 0xbfd3eb64) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

stat64("/opt/mozilla/lib/libnss3.so", 0xbfd3eb64) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

stat64("/opt/MozillaFirefox/lib/libnss3.so", 0xbfd3eb64) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

stat64("/opt/MozillaThunderbird/lib/libnss3.so", 0xbfd3eb64) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/openoffice/program/javaldx", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0555, st_size=10632, ...}) = 0

open("/proc/sys/kernel/ngroups_max", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "65536\n", 31)                  = 6

close(3)                                = 0

mmap2(NULL, 266240, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7d29000

getgroups32(65536, [10, 11, 18, 19, 27, 85, 100, 1000, 1005, 1006]) = 10

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [], 8) = 0

_llseek(255, -1259, [5605], SEEK_CUR)   = 0

clone(child_stack=0, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0xb7db7908) = 30391

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x8074c2b, [], 0}, {0x8074c2b, [], 0}, 8) = 0

close(4)                                = 0

read(3, "/opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/i3"..., 128) = 127

read(3, "", 128)                        = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

waitpid(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], WNOHANG) = 30391

waitpid(-1, 0xbfd3e88c, WNOHANG)        = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [])

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x8075453, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {0x8075453, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

read(255, "\n# misc. environment variables\nO"..., 6864) = 1259

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [INT CHLD], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [INT CHLD], NULL, 8) = 0

_llseek(255, -333, [6531], SEEK_CUR)    = 0

clone(child_stack=0, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0xb7db7908) = 30393

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x8075453, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

waitpid(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], 0) = 30393

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

waitpid(-1, 0xbfd3eccc, WNOHANG)        = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [])

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {0x8075453, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

read(255, "\n# set path so that other apps c"..., 6864) = 333

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [], 8) = 0

_llseek(255, -122, [6742], SEEK_CUR)    = 0

clone(child_stack=0, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0xb7db7908) = 30394

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [CHLD], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [CHLD], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [CHLD], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [CHLD], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [CHLD], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [CHLD], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

read(255, "trap \'kill -9 $!\' TERM\nwait $!\n\n"..., 6864) = 122

rt_sigaction(SIGTERM, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGTERM, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGTERM, {SIG_IGN}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGTERM, {0x8084790, [], 0}, {SIG_IGN}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x8075453, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

waitpid(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 78}], 0) = 30394

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

waitpid(-1, 0xbfd3ea0c, WNOHANG)        = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [])

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {0x8075453, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

exit_group(0)                           = ?

Process 30383 detached

```

----------

## chin

und noch das emerge --info.

```

Portage 2.1.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r4, 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Last Sync: Tue, 09 Jan 2007 18:00:01 +0000

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.3

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -msse -msse2 -mmmx"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -msse -msse2 -mmmx"

DISTDIR="/home/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoclean autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/ "

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/portage/xeffects/trunk /usr/local/portage/xeffects/experimental"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acpi alsa alsa_cards_intel8x0 alsa_pcm_plugins_adpcm alsa_pcm_plugins_alaw alsa_pcm_plugins_asym alsa_pcm_plugins_copy alsa_pcm_plugins_dmix alsa_pcm_plugins_dshare alsa_pcm_plugins_dsnoop alsa_pcm_plugins_empty alsa_pcm_plugins_extplug alsa_pcm_plugins_file alsa_pcm_plugins_hooks alsa_pcm_plugins_iec958 alsa_pcm_plugins_ioplug alsa_pcm_plugins_ladspa alsa_pcm_plugins_lfloat alsa_pcm_plugins_linear alsa_pcm_plugins_meter alsa_pcm_plugins_mulaw alsa_pcm_plugins_multi alsa_pcm_plugins_null alsa_pcm_plugins_plug alsa_pcm_plugins_rate alsa_pcm_plugins_route alsa_pcm_plugins_share alsa_pcm_plugins_shm alsa_pcm_plugins_softvol apache2 avi bitmap-fonts browserplugin bzip2 cdparanoia cdr cli cpdflib cracklib crypt ctype cups curl divx4linux dlloader dri dvd dvdr dvdread elibc_glibc exif firefox flac gd-external gif glibc-omitfp gnome gphoto2 gpm gtk gtk2 gtkhtml hal iconv input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kernel_linux libg++ linguas_de mime mmx mp3 mpeg mplayer mysql mysqli nas ncurses nls nmap nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcmcia pcre pda perl php png pnp ppds pppd python quicktime rar readline reflection samba sdl session snmp spl sse sse2 ssl subtitles tcltk theora tiff truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userland_GNU video_cards_fglrx video_cards_radeon video_cards_vesa widescreen wifi win32codecs x86 xine xorg xv xvid zip zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## AROK

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem. Bei mir hat ein 

```
unmerge openoffice && emerge openoffice 
```

geholfen  :Confused: 

Starte doch mal Openoffice aus der Konsole, dann siehst du wenigstens was es sagt.

Gruß

AROK

----------

